
Show HN: Weekend Hack–TrimKim, URL Shortener Using Common Rhyming English Words - isokol
http://trim.kim/StringSwingSpring
======
avail
It doesn't seem much like a shortener honestly - the domain is short, sure,
but the urls it generates are quite long-ish [1]. A better way, in my opinion,
would be to just use a single word, with up to ~3 retries before it adds
another one to it. Is it open source? It would be quite neat to deploy on one
of my domains ;)

[1] [https://getrektby.us](https://getrektby.us) gets 'shortened' to
[http://trim.kim/ApologyPossibilityOccasionally](http://trim.kim/ApologyPossibilityOccasionally)

